# FMH College Of Medicine And Dentistry Admission 2014



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Have you applied there? Please mention your test date...
In this thread we will discuss FMH college of medicine test .. You have to post mcqs of test
Now i am discussing test pattern of last year ..Overall 60 question were there...It was a computer based test...
10 from Chemistry ( Mainly Calculation of moles)
10 from Physics ( 1,2 nomericals)
10 from Biology ( 5-6 mcqs from plant portion)
15 from english ( very easy)
15 from aptitude ( question like DSL mean? , DVD mean? Which is greater (a) mega bite (b) giga bite 
So i discussed last year paper with you...Please mention your test date..and share mcqs of test ...it will help the students who have their test next day or two... Because last year test was same in all the batches...


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

i just can't find the admission form. can u please guide me


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

moonlight said:


> i just can't find the admission form. can u please guide me


U have to go to their college buy a prospectus and there u will find the guideline in detail...


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

moonlight said:


> i just can't find the admission form. can u please guide me


You have to buy prospectus from college ... Prospectus contains Password and user name ...


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

With 78.6% should i apply to FMH or not?
What chances do i have of getting in?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

sizz said:


> With 78.6% should i apply to FMH or not?
> What chances do i have of getting in?


you hava a chance...do well in test


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope the test is easy :/


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

I have my test on 13th october idk how to prepare syllabus for it plz guide me


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

AishaAa said:


> I have my test on 13th october idk how to prepare syllabus for it plz guide me


 Please share mcqs right on 13... Many students have test on 14 will get benefit ...Syllabus is not mention...Just 10 mcqs from one subject...Just quick revise of Books just 1 day before test will help you...Biology plant portion is very important


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

I have heard k self finance pe admsn b hujata ha in fmh ? Is it true?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AishaAa said:


> I have heard k self finance pe admsn b hujata ha in fmh ? Is it true?


Isnt self-finance a general term for "self-financing" (not-the-government-paying) any private education here?

I.e any private sector colleges.

Doesn't mean an extra 'donation' amount...hm?

Point being:
Every admission in fmh or anywhere privately for that matter. is a self financed admission.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

It means giving extra donation amount ab btaien?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

my test is on 14 th ..
my aggregate is 73 % ..i m really tensed ..what are my chances in BDS ?do let me know plz


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

what is the last date of form submission in fmh??


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

i called and they told its 30 th september


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

my test is on 14, at 8. who else has it on the same day? and time?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Last date is 10 oct...


----------



## kanz2503 (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't select a date in my online application form :/
It says that the dates are extendend due to unforeseen circumstances.
I'm going to call them tomorrow but has anyone come across the same problem?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah mee too...I went they said it will be ready by Monday but its Tuesday now??? but don't worry...


----------



## kanz2503 (Sep 29, 2014)

After selecting the test date what are we supposed to select?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Just select the test date and print the admit form.... is the matter solved?????


----------



## kanz2503 (Sep 29, 2014)

After selecting the test date there is nothing happening :/ 
Like there is no option of printing thr admit card
Or maybe i am doing it on my phone 
I better check it on my laptop


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I will. Let u know after I do it...


----------



## kanz2503 (Sep 29, 2014)

Done! 7th nov. 2:30 pm insha'Allah!


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

kanz2503 said:


> Done! 7th nov. 2:30 pm insha'Allah!


Yes there was problem..its safe to login after eid


----------



## hudsuf (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me if the fmh is based on all of fsc or just the mcat syllabus?! I did A'levels and I haven't covered all of the fsc syllabus just the mcat syllabus...please reply


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

hudsuf said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if the fmh is based on all of fsc or just the mcat syllabus?! I did A'levels and I haven't covered all of the fsc syllabus just the mcat syllabus...please reply


Yes fsc...


----------



## hudsuf (Jul 6, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Yes fsc...



All of fsc?!! DAMMMITTTT


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

hudsuf said:


> All of fsc?!! DAMMMITTTT


All fsc..Last year some questions were from plant portion


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey. Aaj test that Fmh ka....how was it and what type of questions were there???


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

aneyk said:


> Hey. Aaj test that Fmh ka....how was it and what type of questions were there???


it was not today ..the dates have been changed and it is on 7 th of NOVEMBER


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

No actually the seats of today and tomorrow had been filled..mine is also on 7 Nov.....some are on 5 n 6 also...


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

aneyk said:


> No actually the seats of today and tomorrow had been filled..mine is also on 7 Nov.....some are on 5 n 6 also...


really ? i had no idea abut that but they called me that the dates have been changed and print the new admit card now and there was date of 7 th november on it ..what i reallly heard from somebody was that PMDC told all private institutions not to start their admission process before the first merit list of government colleges ... maybe thts y they changed .. do u know anybody who had test today or yesterday ?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I read on this forum that somebody had....but I chose 7 NoV...there were 5 n 6 aswell...


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

aneyk said:


> I read on this forum that somebody had....but I chose 7 NoV...there were 5 n 6 aswell...


yes i had my test on 12 th but i got a call from them to log in again and then change the date


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

fmh registrations are closed ????


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

famal said:


> fmh registrations are closed ????


no idea . Call them in the morning


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

famal said:


> fmh registrations are closed ????


Still open..last date is 31 oct


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Well i asked bout the test that fmh has?// would somebody please answer??? Now don't tell me it has 6o mcq's. I already know that... I want to know important chapters.... .


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

How was your test..Today is the first day of test in FMH... Please share your experiences in test...


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- anyone who has given their test on 5th or today do post the mcqs!!


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Memory is bleak, since I didn't prepare for the test and was shocked to see that it was comparitively easy :cool!: But here goes:

I'm mentioning MCQs which are actually kinda ratta-based/tough, the rest I'm sure you can pull off.

1) Color seen when salt of Barium is put over fire? (Feel free to re-phrase)
a. Green
b. Yellow
c. Blue
d. None

2) What is ICIAPF name of?
a. Country
b. Ocean
c. City
d. Person

3) Vascular bundles arranged in radial symmetry and pith in the centre, this is:
a. Dicot stem
b. Dicot root
c. Monocot Stem
d. Monocot root

4) Where is the oldest monarchy in the world?
a. Japan
b. Russia
c. Australia
d. Rome

5) What is Watt x Day, equal to:
a. Energy
b. Time
c. Distance
d. Resistance

More to follow when I can get over this awful headache :!::?


----------



## shanzay fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

if you remember some mcqs from physics english plz post them


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Physics: Circular Motion walay chapter se kuch Mcqs thay.
English: Some grammatical corrections and a word I didn't know the meaning of :?


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

How much time did they alot to complete the test?.. and circular motion ..oppss gotta look at it.. sounds scary to me


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

How long will the exam be??


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

One Hour


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

haseebkhan said:


> memory is bleak, since i didn't prepare for the test and was shocked to see that it was comparitively easy :d:cool!: But here goes:
> 
> I'm mentioning mcqs which are actually kinda ratta-based/tough, the rest i'm sure you can pull off.
> 
> ...


they are scary 
you know their answers ?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not sure :/


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

haseeb these question are difficult i know answer of only one question out of these how do u say that test is easy and do u know answer of these questions. i also gve the test yesterday but questions like these such as which keyboard key is used correct spelling and headquarter of nestle and currency of qatar scare me there are many questions like this


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> haseeb these question are difficult i know answer of only one question out of these how do u say that test is easy and do u know answer of these questions. i also gve the test yesterday but questions like these such as which keyboard key is used correct spelling and headquarter of nestle and currency of qatar scare me there are many questions like this


Yeah I got this test today.... and it was easy...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

They won't announce the test result right? Those who make it will just receive a call -_- Thanks FMH for killing us with suspense and killing our hopes with your one hit K.O.


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

fatti said:


> - anyone who has given their test on 5th or today do post the mcqs!!


 i gave the test on 6th my batch was C
i


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did anyone get called for the interview?


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Not yet :?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

FMH's result was supposed to be out today but I've heard today is also a test date..


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I gave the test on 11th. And dr noreen mentioned that we will get our result on the 17th. :/


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Merit list is out, check the site...


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

What's the last merit aggregate?


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nothing on their website :/


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Merit list is out, check the site...


HASEEB I GOT IN ..please tell me where should i go LMDC or FMH ?


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Tayyana when u get call from lmdc??


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Did anybody get a call for mbbs from lmdc ?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> HASEEB I GOT IN ..please tell me where should i go LMDC or FMH ?


What was your UHS aggregate???


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lmdc will start calling applicanta from tomorrow most probably. Not sure. Thats what the interviewee told me.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> HASEEB I GOT IN ..please tell me where should i go LMDC or FMH ?


Well I'm not in a position to say anything  First of all congratulations, you fought hard and got in, bravo!
Depends on your location mostly, FMH is in Shadman, easily accessible from Cantt and Cavalry Ground.. and unless you're near Tulspura and are a frequent visitor to Jallo Park, LMDC looks quite far off.
However,
From what I've seen, read over this forum, I can say this that people prefer FMH for BDS more than they do for MBBS (not completely true). LMDC is the oldest med college in Lahore, has one of the most complete faculty plus much more spacious than FMH.
Taking these points in mind and completely forgetting what I tell you or your 'Hamsayi ki Aunty' says, make this decision. ON YOUR OWN. Allah will make everything better InshaAllah


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> HASEEB I GOT IN ..please tell me where should i go LMDC or FMH ?


Couple of things you might wanna take into consideration. 
LMDC has a much better campus, something they justly flaunt over their competitors. Their attached hospitals though very well equipped lack the patient inflow essential for our clinical years. Their UHS results aren't at the top or anything but are certainly respectable. LMDC is a "fun" place if you know what I mean, interpretation of this is on you.
FMH comparatively has a congested and downright small campus. FMH offers among the best clinical faculty and exposure in the private sector for optimal post-grad training. Its results are right up there at top. FMH's location is right in the heart of Lahore which is a big added bonus.
The choice has to be yours and yours alone though.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Well I'm not in a position to say anything  First of all congratulations, you fought hard and got in, bravo!
> Depends on your location mostly, FMH is in Shadman, easily accessible from Cantt and Cavalry Ground.. and unless you're near Tulspura and are a frequent visitor to Jallo Park, LMDC looks quite far off.
> However,
> From what I've seen, read over this forum, I can say this that people prefer FMH for BDS more than they do for MBBS (not completely true). LMDC is the oldest med college in Lahore, has one of the most complete faculty plus much more spacious than FMH.
> Taking these points in mind and completely forgetting what I tell you or your 'Hamsayi ki Aunty' says, make this decision. ON YOUR OWN. Allah will make everything better InshaAllah


thank you so much  for me FMH and LMDC are not very far..Both are accessible ..and i heard opposite to what you said.I HEARD THAT lmdc's bds IS GOOD :/as far as campus is concerned i liked it but what about the studies ? they matter more and the practice at their hospital ?

- - - Updated - - -



Ahmad Zia said:


> Couple of things you might wanna take into consideration.
> LMDC has a much better campus, something they justly flaunt over their competitors. Their attached hospitals though very well equipped lack the patient inflow essential for our clinical years. Their UHS results aren't at the top or anything but are certainly respectable. LMDC is a "fun" place if you know what I mean, interpretation of this is on you.
> FMH comparatively has a congested and downright small campus. FMH offers among the best clinical faculty and exposure in the private sector for optimal post-grad training. Its results are right up there at top. FMH's location is right in the heart of Lahore which is a big added bonus.
> The choice has to be yours and yours alone though.


i heard that MBBS is good in FMH and BDS in LMDC ? is it true ? i have to pay my fee till 12 noon tomorrow ..as far as location is concerned it is not an issue..i just want to know about the practice and the studies..i heard FMH is strict as well


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking at the Clinical side I'd say FMH is better. The Hospital is right in the middle of the city so there are tons of patients. Also FMH results have been better than Lmdc in recent times.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

College building seems to be a bit small. The lecture rooms better be big otherwise it's gonna get suffocating. :/


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> thank you so much  for me FMH and LMDC are not very far..Both are accessible ..and i heard opposite to what you said.I HEARD THAT lmdc's bds IS GOOD :/as far as campus is concerned i liked it but what about the studies ? they matter more and the practice at their hospital ?
> 
> 
> Well take the decision which suits you  I may also join LMDC's BDS program :/ Otherwise, its PMA AVICENNA xD #UmerYamin will get this


----------

